# S. FLORIDA - CIGARS & BEER CELEBRATION - AUG 25th



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

*CIGARS AND BEER CELEBRATION
AUGUST 25th, 2006 - 7:00PM
OPEN TO EVERYONE - PASS THE GOOD WORD!*

Omar and I appreciate a good quality beer when we smoke cigars, and for several years now Omar and I have been making our own beer. Not the kits you buy in a bag, or the stuff people make in their basement, but authentic small batch, micro-brewed beer made with 100% all natural ingredients. So, it seemed like a natural to share another of our favorite crafts with our friends - the art of brewing beer and making wine, while enjoying good cigars.

Don't worry; we're not going to have you squash grapes with your feet or get you dirty. Instead, we invite you to join us at Brewmasters where you can sample some of these world class brews and wines, eat some wonderful food, sample the finest cigars from select boutique manufacturers in South Florida, and meet Gary Marshall, the proprietor and resident brew-meister.

Brewmasters is a brew-on-premises facility, with a café and lounge in the front and a micro-brewery in the back. It is easily accessible right off I-595 in Davie. Brewmasters was featured in the Miami Herald just last week - LINK.

LOCATION:

*BREWMASTERS
8320 W. STATE RD. 84
DAVIE, FL 33324

(954) 577-8711*

Be sure to mark you calendars for another fantastic evening of Cigars, Beer, Wine, Food and good company. As usual, we bring the cigars and you bring yourself. But remember to *RSVP to [email protected].*

Pictures from our last event at VIP Wine Club can be found here; http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/solomr2/

SPONSORS FOR THIS EVENT;

*CUBAN CRAFTERS - http://www.cubancrafters.com

BIKERBOY INTERNATIONAL - http://www.bikerboyinternational.com

DREW ESTATE - http://www.drewestate.com

UNITED TOBACCO - http://www.unitedtobaccoinc.com*

More details to follow.


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

We have another sponsor;

*ROXOR DELUXE BY PERSEO CIGAR CO. - http://www.perseocigar.com*


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Food and drink deal for this event:

*$15 for unlimited food and drinks
$5 for drinks only, no food*

Menu includes Ribs, Chicken, Burgers, Salad and various finger foods.


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Added another two sponsors;

*ROXOR DELUXE by PERSEO CIGAR CO. - http://www.perseocigar.com

TORANO - http://www.torano.com*

Many Thanks!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

My wife and i attended. Great Food thanks Gerry the best ribs! Met a lot of new BOTL's and SOTL's. had a great time and got some great cigars thanks to all the sponsers. Hope to see you all again soon

luckybandit


----------



## solomr2 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Many thanks to all the Herfers!

Many thanks to all the Sponsors!

Special thanks to Gerry at Brewmasters for hosting this.

Pictures are up - http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/solomr2/*


----------

